# New Sirius Lineup!!!!!



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.siriusbackstage.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26700


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Alas, no MSNBC


----------



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

Is very nice though


----------



## WTx (Oct 22, 2005)

I was a bit disappointed to see Swing Street combine with Standard Time. The result isn't a wide enough variety of artists IMO.


----------

